# What do you feed to improve topline and condidion?



## emmiec12 (21 November 2008)

What do you feed to improve topline and condidion?


----------



## scotsmare (21 November 2008)

Depends on the horse, on some I've used Baileys no 4 topline cubes, others I've used baileys no 1 cereal meal and I've also used plain rolled barley.  Depends on horsey and how much money you want to throw at it!


----------



## siani1989 (21 November 2008)

my friend feeds bailey no 4 top line cubes and swears by them ,


----------



## ihatework (21 November 2008)

alfa/barley/SB and linseed combined with correct work


----------



## Libbyn1982 (21 November 2008)

We've used Number 4 and Alfa beet and of course a load of schooling


----------



## Hippona (21 November 2008)

Used Baileys no4 and beet and loads of fibre....

But....someone on here recently recommended Spillers Response slow release cubes...they are fibre and high oil only, as some of the cubes contains cereals which you don't know about (no4 being one of them)...so I've changed mine to that as cereals make him dippy.......at the mo he's looking really good, fairly chilled (for him)  and the young one is also building up nicely and becoming less scurfy.


----------



## Lordy100 (21 November 2008)

I was really pleased with the trial feed I got, Winnergy Condition, but trying to actually buy it is proving not so straightforward.


----------



## ClareHasler (21 November 2008)

Alfa A Oil, Saracens Show Improver pencils &amp; Alfa beet. 
Found Baileys No.4 sent my boy completely OTT.


----------



## Racing_Gal (21 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
my friend feeds bailey no 4 top line cubes and swears by them , 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too, I've had excellent results with Bailey's No 4.  i also do excerises with Jack to get him to strech his back...getting him to strech down for carrots near each fore neck, then each hoof, then beween his fore legs.  Has worked a treat


----------



## evenag114 (21 November 2008)

I have found you can't beat Saracens Equi jewel, its rice bran though so not suitable for all.  I used it when Top Spec and Blue Chip failed to put weight on my ex race horse.  Now he just has a little tp maintain the condition he has.  And it doesn't seem to send him off his head like so many other feeds can!!!

evenag114


----------



## _Acolyte_ (21 November 2008)

When I asked this question I got so many recommendations for Baileys no 4 that I thought I had better try it (always feed D&amp;H usually) - and blow me, it works


----------



## LankyDoodle (21 November 2008)

I feed BOSS for general coat, skin, hoof condition.  I feel vegetable oil and Alfabeet to my poor doer which is helping him hold is weight, alongside adlib, good quality hay.  He gets AlfaA and F4F as well.

I don't feed a mix for topline.  I just hope working him properly will do that.  However, there will be horses who do not do well enough on just the Alfabeet and oil mixed in for condition and need a mix.  I have heard good things about No.4 and have myself used Spillers Conditioning Cubes which did not heat him but also didn't make a jot of different to him (not that I could see anyway!).


----------



## nuffield (21 November 2008)

mine have sugaerbeet,rolled oats,flaked barley and linseed. fed with a double handful of homemade chaff.


----------



## marinitagsd (21 November 2008)

I have had excellent results with Bailey's Outshine and their coats are like mirrors.
Anita
x


----------



## KatB (21 November 2008)

Allen and Page Calm and condition, Alfa A Oil and lots of good hay!


----------



## black_horse (21 November 2008)

i feed Saracen Releave due ot the low startch conent that teh marjority of condition feeds have at high levels, Alfa-A Oil though i have just moved D onto Saracen Minty Chaff, Saracen Equi-Jewel, Baileys digest plus (probiotic supplement) ad-lib hay, 6 hour turnout and correct schooling.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (21 November 2008)

Another for baileys topline conditioning mix , sugar beet and flake maise , with a cup full of linseed .


----------



## Coffee_Bean (21 November 2008)

Yep Baileys no 4 is good for condition 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I feed it combined with sugar beet and alfa a, and will start on barley rings soon too.


----------

